# Frogs & Toads > African Bullfrogs >  Cage aggression

## Mikey

Am I the only one that fears I may at some point lose a digit? It's only my males, but every time I go near the front of the rack they are smashing the side of rack (biting). I open the rack to see whats up and they look up at me and try to bite me. I temp gun each on they are 80-80.8 sitting in their water dishes. They all ate their full 2 days ago. This was dandy when they were younger, some might say pretty damn cute. But at 1.5lb -3lbs depending on the male its getting annoying having to work around them while they lunge at my hand.

any advice  :Wink:

----------


## Beardo

Having worked with the most venomous spiders, scorpions and snakes on the planet, I don't think you should worry too much about a frog. lol

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Having worked with the most venomous spiders, scorpions and snakes on the planet, I don't think you should worry too much about a frog. lol


That's really cool Dave. I had a Black Widowe as a pet once. Very aggressive spider. Also a Rosey Haired Tarantula, but have you ever seen the teeth on a near adult or adult male Pyxie(Giant African Bullfrog). Mikey's worry is with good reason. They have very larg very sharp teeth as well as powerful jaws to back them up. While the bite won't be venomous it sure will hurt and cause some farely deep wounds. I wouldn't want to be bitten either and especially not while doing maintainance or feeding.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Mikey do you have any Kevlar Gloves Lol!  :Big Grin: . I know you do the bare minimum of handling when it comes to your frogs as is required. I believe that is is common for the agressive species to become threatening twards their owner. Its in their nature to do so. El Noob has a male Pyxie named Bruce and he has similar problems with his brute. I guess you could show more attension to them to show you are not a threat. I belive like most male animals they also become more aggressive during the months they breed in. I'm not sure what the season is in Africa right now, but could be possible that their internal clock is still set for African times, but that's a far stretch considering they were born here. I'm planning on getting a Pyxie later on so I might have the same problem. I would try to give more attention to show you're not a threat. Might help, but I am no expert.

----------


## Surrealasm

> That's really cool Dave. I had a Black Widowe as a pet once. Very aggressive spider. Also a Rosey Haired Tarantula, but have you ever seen the teeth on a near adult or adult male Pyxie(Giant African Bullfrog).


Came here to say that I've kept a couple Latredectus as well, really fascinating arachnids.

My advice to Dave is to try to get into the perspective of the frog. Remember what they eat and what they look for in prey. Also, keep in mind that animals don't have as much knowledge of their environments as we do. That's why I try to limit flipping light switches on and off (nowhere in nature does light suddenly appear in the same way that it does when you turn on your lights). Also, if you're standing over their cage, they might be terrified and defenseless. Think about Odysseus and Polyphemus.

Hope this advice helps, and if you're curious about looking more into "animal psychology" there's a great book by Temple Grandin. She's autistic, and is employed by major meat plant industries to help reduce stress on their livestock. It's an extremely fascinating book, whether or not you are into the ethics of hamburgers.

----------


## Mikey

> Came here to say that I've kept a couple Latredectus as well, really fascinating arachnids.
> 
> My advice to Dave is to try to get into the perspective of the frog. Remember what they eat and what they look for in prey. Also, keep in mind that animals don't have as much knowledge of their environments as we do. That's why I try to limit flipping light switches on and off (nowhere in nature does light suddenly appear in the same way that it does when you turn on your lights). *Also, if you're standing over their cage, they might be terrified and defenseless*. Think about Odysseus and Polyphemus.
> 
> Hope this advice helps, and if you're curious about looking more into "animal psychology" there's a great book by Temple Grandin. She's autistic, and is employed by major meat plant industries to help reduce stress on their livestock. It's an extremely fascinating book, whether or not you are into the ethics of hamburgers.


I am not standing over their cages, they are face to face with me for the most part or face (frog) to my belly. I highly doubt they are confusing me for food. Also the lighting stays the same thru how the day. Very dim. At no time are they bombarded with lights. Interesting read you recommended  :Smile:  thanks.




> Mikey do you have any Kevlar Gloves Lol! . I know you do the bare minimum of handling when it comes to your frogs as is required. I believe that is is common for the agressive species to become threatening twards their owner. Its in their nature to do so. El Noob has a male Pyxie named Bruce and he has similar problems with his brute. I guess you could show more attension to them to show you are not a threat. I belive like most male animals they also become more aggressive during the months they breed in. I'm not sure what the season is in Africa right now, but could be possible that their internal clock is still set for African times, but that's a far stretch considering they were born here. I'm planning on getting a Pyxie later on so I might have the same problem. I would try to give more attention to show you're not a threat. Might help, but I am no expert.


Grif,
Very insightful help as always. I'm to the point that I may use gloves with changing water bowls. I have come centimeters from being grabbed when the frog just lies there pretending to not be interested and lounges at my fingers. it just isnt safe imo. Once I move the frog their is no aggression. Luckily I have delt with boa constrictors, snakes, snapping turtles for the majority of my life so I am in no way afraid of the frog's, I would just rather avoid a hospital visit from a bite. I have seen what these frogs can do to large prey, I have also been bitten by a juvie (1lb or less) and it was a mess of blood. If a big boy got ahold of me It would suck!




> Having worked with the most venomous spiders, scorpions and snakes on the planet, I don't think you should worry too much about a frog. lol


No dis-respect because the ramifications of getting bitten by a Mamba, or a slew of different spiders are quiet different than what I am dealing with, but that being said calling it a "frog" and disregarding the potential these "frogs" have for inflicting damage is absurd.

It comes down to whether you want 2 small nails drilled into your hand from a head capable of killing large rats... Not sure if your into s and m, but ill avoid that the best I can.


Is it breeding season? I have noticed non-stop croaking, day and night. That may explain the aggression if thats the case.

----------


## Beardo

I know they have "teeth" and I know they have powerful jaws......but compared to say a Savannah Monitor, Colombian Tegu, Green Tree Python, Reticulated Python......all of which I have taken bites from adults before, ANY frog is low on the worry scale for me, lol. 

I have kept arachnids that make Black Widows look like butterflies in terms venom toxicity and aggression.....its all about how you interact with the animal and how you use the tools at your disposal.

----------


## Mikey

If your careful how would you ever even get bitten by all of those animals? I have had or previously have the above animals you listed as having "taken bites from adults before", and it kind of confuses me why would you ever be in the position to "take a bite" from any of them unless purposely antagonizing the animal to prove masculinity through "withstanding a bite"

Regardless my concern is not whether YOU are willing to be bitten by my frogs, which if you are great, you can come over and change my water bowls if you want. I myself would like to avoid it and was simply asking the forum if they have dealt with similar aggression from large males at any given time of the year, and whether it will pass or not. I guess I will contact Eel Noob, or perhaps he could chime in.

----------


## Beardo

If you have kept those animals, you know that you can get bit during feeding time pretty easily if the right circumstances are there. The Savannah Monitor was a rescue which I was medicating for a mouth wound.....I never used gloves because they took away from my ability to "feel" and manipulate the animal properly. 

The Tegu was not mine, it was a friends who we were trying to restrain to help get some stuck shed off one of their toes......again, no gloves. 

The Green Tree and Reticulated Bites were during feeding time where they bypassed the 14" hemostats I was using to hold the rodent and got my hand instead. Accidents happen to even the most cautious keepers. My point being that if you are worried or scared of your frogs, then maybe you should find a more placid species to work with. At no point was I ever afraid of the animals I kept, but I respected their ability to ruin my day.

----------


## Mikey

You realize every detailed story you just gave me could have been avoided by having the intellect to where gloves? Accept maybe the treatment of the monitor. Believe it or not you can use gloves in combination with a hemastat I have seen it done once or twice.

I guess I'm the type of person that would rather throw on gloves, than pick teeth out of my hand. Call it what you may.

"you should find a more placid species to work with"

Did I offend you? I didn't mean to call you out on your seemingly endless experience with every type of poisonous snake, spider, monitor ect that exists. Forgive my skepticism, as you must know everything.

----------


## Beardo

> You realize every detailed story you just gave me could have been avoided by having the intellect to where gloves?


Again, not wearing gloves was a personal preference because wearing them takes away your ability to properly feel and control the animal properly. Also, I was never the type of person to be "squeamish" about the loss of blood. Getting bit, when you have kept the amount and types of animals that I have, comes with the territory. 

The only time I had to pick teeth out of my hand was when a 7' Taiwain Beauty Snake bit me as I opened its tub in a rack system.....






> Did I offend you? I didn't mean to call you out on your seemingly endless experience with every type of poisonous snake, spider, monitor ect that exists. Forgive my skepticism, as you must know everything.


Rest assured my friend, that I have a much thicker skin than that, and it takes a lot to offend me, lol.  :Wink: 

But in all honesty, I am not exaggerating when I say I have kept literally thousands of species of reptiles, amphibians and invertebrates over the last 20 years. I have extensive experience with a wide variety of animals, but by no means do I know everything nor was I implying that.....it just cracks me up when I see people so worried over a rather harmless animal. I would rather take a bite from a full grown Pixie than from a juvenile Tegu any day of the week.

----------


## Motob3000

Beardo I think your missing the point.  The OP had a question about his frog.  Not about your experience with every animal on the planet.  I have an aggressive pixie and was also curious if there might be a way to make them a little more friendly.  He just doesn't want to get bitten by his frog.  We dont care if an alligator has bitten you twice in the face while you were holding a cobra.

----------

GrifTheGreat

----------


## Carlos

My male African Bullfrog is passing 5 in. and since little, either wants to bite me or likes the game of scaring my hand away with his lounges.  He target's my hand versus the 12 in. tweezer end holding it's food.  Twice his mouth glanced my fingers but was not able to clamp on... lucky me.  At his present growth rate will reach 7 or more inches this year and I do consider that as a good reason to wear gloves.  I like Stilgar but don't trust him one bit.

A friend was bitten by a juvenile and it clamped on one of his fingers and hung from it.  Guy did not panic and lowered frog thinking it would let go but African Bullfrog started a grinding head shaking motion as if to detach finger food.  That hurt lot's so he pulled back and tried to control frog and force mouth open with other hand.  Frog finally fell off as it's razor sharp "teeth" sliced finger skin down to nail.  Can imagine what a big male can do if it clamps down on a human finger.

My recommendation is to stay alert at all times when hands are in cage and do wear gloves.  Also, if ever get bitten; don't think that African Bullfrog will let go once it realizes it's you like some other frogs do.  I do keep other animals that bite including venomous species and always treat them with great respect when feeding or habitat cleaning/transfers.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

I think everyone needs to cool off and get back to the reason this thread was made. No more stories and no more bragging rights. I've been bitten by wiid snakes/spiders/lizards/mice/Raccoon/Dogs/Cats etc and I am not a vet and don't work or one. My life is full of wounds and battle scars and yet non of what I just said helps prevent the aggression of Mikey's frog. A very aggressive species. One that should not be triffled with when it comes to a bite. They have the abillity to cause seriouse damage to arteries, veins, plus risk of infection. Gloves would be a good choice in this matter as well as letting your frog get to know you better and get used to you and your activities within it home. This way it no longer will feel threatened to the point of attacking you.

----------


## Mikey

> Beardo I think your missing the point.  The OP had a question about his frog.  Not about your experience with every animal on the planet.  I have an aggressive pixie and was also curious if there might be a way to make them a little more friendly.  He just doesn't want to get bitten by his frog.  We dont care if an alligator has bitten you twice in the face while you were holding a cobra.


haha




> My male African Bullfrog is passing 5 in. and since little, either wants to bite me or likes the game of scaring my hand away with his lounges.  He target's my hand versus the 12 in. tweezer end holding it's food.  Twice his mouth glanced my fingers but was not able to clamp on... lucky me.  At his present growth rate will reach 7 or more inches this year and I do consider that as a good reason to wear gloves.  I like Stilgar but don't trust him one bit.
> 
> A friend was bitten by a juvenile and it clamped on one of his fingers and hung from it.  Guy did not panic and lowered frog thinking it would let go but African Bullfrog started a grinding head shaking motion as if to detach finger food.  That hurt lot's so he pulled back and tried to control frog and force mouth open with other hand.  Frog finally fell off as it's razor sharp "teeth" sliced finger skin down to nail.  Can imagine what a big male can do if it clamps down on a human finger.
> 
> My recommendation is to stay alert at all times when hands are in cage and do wear gloves.  Also, if ever get bitten; don't think that African Bullfrog will let go once it realizes it's you like some other frogs do.  I do keep other animals that bite including venomous species and always treat them with great respect when feeding or habitat cleaning/transfers.


Any recommendation on gloves, grif said kevlar, which I will have to pick up at the next show because the only kevlar gloves I have are studded with metal that i purchased for my monitors a few years back. I dont like the idea of the frogs teeth hitting metal and causing damage so I will get new gloves!

thanks for your words of wisdom by the way I greatly appreciate it.




> I think everyone needs to cool off and get back to the reason this thread was made. No more stories and no more bragging rights. I've been bitten by wiid snakes/spiders/lizards/mice/Raccoon/Dogs/Cats etc and I am not a vet and don't work or one. My life is full of wounds and battle scars and yet non of what I just said helps prevent the aggression of Mikey's frog. A very aggressive species. One that should not be triffled with when it comes to a bite. They have the abillity to cause seriouse damage to arteries, veins, plus risk of infection. Gloves would be a good choice in this matter as well as letting your frog get to know you better and get used to you and your activities within it home. This way it no longer will feel threatened to the point of attacking you.


I appreciate the advice grif. as you stated above you recommend kevlar, Just trying to make sure thats the safest for both the frog and myself, do you have any experience with how animals react when biting kelvar gloves? I'll have to do a little bit of research but thats definatly an option when removing the water dish. Any handling will be done barehand like i've been doing for a few years  :Smile:

----------


## Carlos

> ...Any recommendation on gloves, grif said kevlar, which I will have to pick up at the next show because the only kevlar gloves I have are studded with metal that i purchased for my monitors a few years back. I dont like the idea of the frogs teeth hitting metal and causing damage so I will get new gloves!
> 
> thanks for your words of wisdom by the way I greatly appreciate it...


Agree with your thoughts and would not use any metal studded or gloves made of metal fibers for same reasons we do not use metal tweezers.  This page although of commercial interest has good info on glove selection and one of it's references takes you to an OSHA page on gloves:   Cut Resistant Glove Selection and Use - Document #301 - EZ Facts Safety Info - Lab Safety Supply . Literally, think we would want something offering both cut and puncture resistance.  

There are specific gloves made for animal handling and if you Google "bite resistant gloves" will get to places like:  Laboratory Safety Gloves - Kent Scientific Corporation with info and offerings.

I have no knowledge of how an African Bullfrog would react to biting a gloved hand.  Tend to think the synthetic material would be released within a few seconds.  Stilgar once jumped and bite a fake plant in his tank during feeding and released it moments after.  Did chomp off half a leaf of it, he, he, he.  Good luck and hope this info helps you.

----------


## Beardo

While I have no experience with using gloves with frogs, I have tried them in the past with snakes, and while they do protect your hands, they can damage the offending animal's teeth and gums.....but of course since a Pixie's teeth are different than snake teeth they may work. 

To me, when wearing gloves you sacrifice mobility too much to make them worth it.....the thicker the glove, the stiffer they are usually. I wonder if something like a thick rubber glove might serve the purpose?

That being said, I think the people looking to make their frogs more "friendly" are searching for a lost cause.....frogs inherently are not "friendly" towards humans. We are a potential predator to them, and no amount of anthropomorphizing will change what they have evolved into over the last few millenia. It seems that it is just in their nature for some specimens to be defensive.....its a trait that they have and no amount of "frog cuddling" will change that lol.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> While I have no experience with using gloves with frogs, I have tried them in the past with snakes, and while they do protect your hands, they can damage the offending animal's teeth and gums.....but of course since a Pixie's teeth are different than snake teeth they may work. 
> 
> To me, when wearing gloves you sacrifice mobility too much to make them worth it.....the thicker the glove, the stiffer they are usually. I wonder if something like a thick rubber glove might serve the purpose?
> 
> That being said, I think the people looking to make their frogs more "friendly" are searching for a lost cause.....frogs inherently are not "friendly" towards humans. We are a potential predator to them, and no amount of anthropomorphizing will change what they have evolved into over the last few millenia. It seems that it is just in their nature for some specimens to be defensive.....its a trait that they have and no amount of "frog cuddling" will change that lol.


I don't use gloves. Thick rubber may work, but nothing latex. I wouldn't want something that could have chunk bit off of which is why I said Kevlar. About making frogs domesticated you are wrong. I have proof here in my home of such a frog. Her name is Grif. She is a Pacman frog of Ceratophrys Cranwelli species. Absolutely no aggression or fear of me. She will be a year old at the end of this month. I can do whatever I want with here and she let's me know when she is ready to go back home when I have her out for a soak. She even will turn to look at me when I speak to her. She will even let me know when she wants to go back to her burrow if I'm holding her by acting like she is burrowing in my hands. She has complete trust with me. 

They are smart and do react to human contact. How all depends on us and how we behave with and around them. I spend time with my frogs during feeding and cleaning their homes. I speak to them like someone would a dog or even a child. They know mine and my fiance's voices. Loki my male will even call when he hears us speak loudly. You would be surprised how they respond to you once they trust you and know you as friend and care giver rather than a threat.

----------


## Beardo

> About making frogs domesticated you are wrong. I have proof here in my home of such a frog. Her name is Grif. She is a Pacman frog of Ceratophrys Cranwelli species. Absolutely no aggression or fear of me.


Thats great and all, but we're talking about *Giant Pixie Frogs* here. I don't see what your Pacman Frog has to do with Pixies being aggressive. Different species = different behavior. 




> She even will turn to look at me when I speak to her.


You are anthropomorphizing your frog. Your frog does not respond to your voice. It cannot understand what you're saying. It is simply responding to (likely visual) stimuli in its environment (you or some other moving object). 




> She has complete trust with me.


This statement right here is literally impossible. "Trust" is a human emotion or feeling.....creatures such as frogs, whether you want to believe it or not, are incapable of such mental activity. Your frog does not trust you anymore than a rock or tree would. It simply is not in their wiring. You are projecting desired human traits onto an animal.....again, anthropomorphizing. 

Your frog responds to your voice because it thinks the noise it is hearing is another frog. I have had many frogs that would call or respond to various types of music.....thats does not mean "ZOMG my frog LOOOVES techno music! It makes him happy!"......they are simply not smart enough to differentiate between the 2 sounds. Nothing more.

----------


## Sherry

> Thats great and all, but we're talking about *Giant Pixie Frogs* here. I don't see what your Pacman Frog has to do with Pixies being aggressive. Different species = different behavior. 
> 
> 
> 
> You are anthropomorphizing your frog. Your frog does not respond to your voice. It cannot understand what you're saying. It is simply responding to (likely visual) stimuli in its environment (you or some other moving object). 
> 
> 
> 
> This statement right here is literally impossible. "Trust" is a human emotion or feeling.....creatures such as frogs, whether you want to believe it or not, are incapable of such mental activity. Your frog does not trust you anymore than a rock or tree would. It simply is not in their wiring. You are projecting desired human traits onto an animal.....again, anthropomorphizing. 
> ...


Just because your animals don't like you doesn't mean his animals don't like him!!

----------


## Mikey

> Agree with your thoughts and would not use any metal studded or gloves made of metal fibers for same reasons we do not use metal tweezers.  This page although of commercial interest has good info on glove selection and one of it's references takes you to an OSHA page on gloves:   Cut Resistant Glove Selection and Use - Document #301 - EZ Facts Safety Info - Lab Safety Supply . Literally, think we would want something offering both cut and puncture resistance.  
> 
> There are specific gloves made for animal handling and if you Google "bite resistant gloves" will get to places like:  Laboratory Safety Gloves - Kent Scientific Corporation with info and offerings.
> 
> I have no knowledge of how an African Bullfrog would react to biting a gloved hand.  Tend to think the synthetic material would be released within a few seconds.  Stilgar once jumped and bite a fake plant in his tank during feeding and released it moments after.  Did chomp off half a leaf of it, he, he, he.  Good luck and hope this info helps you.



Carlos those gloves from :: Laboratory Safety Gloves - Kent Scientific Corporation  are soooo baddd ***! reasonable @ 80 bucks for that type of bite resistance too! oh man I'm calling them tommorow.

----------


## Beardo

> Just because your animals don't like you doesn't mean his animals don't like him!!


Actually, it does. Frogs cannot "like" anyone. I cannot believe I am actually having this conversation with adults. I hope you are merely an aloof preteen......then you would at least have an excuse lol.

----------


## Martin

> Just because your animals don't like you doesn't mean his animals don't like him!!


That's true... IF we were talking about dogs or something. We are talking about bullFROGS and Pacman FROGS, which cannot feel all these feelings that we do, or like us.

I have no opinion about gloves/no gloves, but it freigtens me to see how many experience frog keepers that actually thinks that their frogs like them. Didn't thought anthropomorphism was actually used in the hobby, other than by very new keepers, that might have missed the fact that they are not mammals and so on...
I'm agreeing with everything Beardo said (on this specific topic, not neccesarily about the gloves-thing).

EDIT: Just want to add that of course, the animals can be "trained" (in lack of a better word) to not see us as a danger, therefore not biting/trying to escape etc. It does not mean that they feel affection towards us. It just mean that it does not need to bite us to survive.

----------


## Carlos

> Carlos those gloves from :: Laboratory Safety Gloves - Kent Scientific Corporation  are soooo baddd ***! reasonable @ 80 bucks for that type of bite resistance too! oh man I'm calling them tommorow.


Glad I could be of help Mikey!  I'm looking at getting better gloves too!  My cichlid fish love me and the T's are OK; but Stilgar has this prankster like behavior I do not trust.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Actually, it does. Frogs cannot "like" anyone. I cannot believe I am actually having this conversation with adults. I hope you are merely an aloof preteen......then you would at least have an excuse lol.


I never said anywhere within any statement I've typed here that my frogs felt human emotions. Sorry if you misinterpreted that. When I used the word "trust" I did not mean it in as anthropomorphism. Trust can result from, for lack of a better word, training. And no, I don't consider my frogs "trained" the way a dog would be. They have adapted to their lives in captivity. They do not see us as a threat, and they do recognize as bringers of food. 

Any inferences about the psychology of frogs is going to be nothing more than supposition. There is no scientific proof one way or the other. Most information is going to be based on personal experience not empirical evidence. Yes, you can make arguments either way. People will always find information to support their own viewpoint, even if they have to twist it. If a frog can distinguish between the mating call of frogs of different species, then it stands to reason that they can distinguish between a frog and man-made noises. What you would call base animal instinct, I call intelligence. No, they may not be as intelligent as other animals, but you are severely undervaluing them. Many experienced keepers and breeders feel affection for their amphibians. As long as it doesn't cross the line to over-handling and "cuddling" how does that cause any harm? If proper husbandry is used, then being emotionally attached to amphibians is harmless.  You may see it as folly to be anything other than detached, but many would disagree. It is a matter of respecting life, a life that you for which are responsible. As soon as we give them names we are humanizing them to a degree. If you are content with having numbered amphibians and reptiles in racks, then that is obviously your choice. Please don't antagonize others for being more openhearted. We can live with our attachments and you can wallow in your cynicism and solitude. 

I realize that you will respond to this, but I won't be answering to this thread any more. This is not the purpose of this forum. We seek to be constructive. A person asked for simple advice about gloves and the thread turned into something very different.  Please don't antagonize people and don't attack them on a basis of age or their opnions. There are many younger users on here (and no, I am not one of them), but that does not mean that they are any less intelligent of that their opinions are any less valued. Please read the forum rules. Thank you.

----------


## Beardo

> I never said anywhere within any statement I've typed here that my frogs felt human emotions. Sorry if you misinterpreted that. When I used the word "trust" I did not mean it in as anthropomorphism. Trust can result from, for lack of a better word, training. And no, I don't consider my frogs "trained" the way a dog would be. They have adapted to their lives in captivity. They do not see us as a threat, and they do recognize as bringers of food.


LOL.....You're quite the dodger of words, Grif. Have you considered a career in politics?  :Wink:  Your own statements were pretty cut and dry. You used the word "trust".....you did not say your frog was trained. 




> If a frog can distinguish between the mating call of frogs of different species, then it stands to reason that they can distinguish between a frog and man-made noises.


From what I have gathered, frogs' ears are actually "tuned" to *only* hear the calls of their species, meaning they are unable to hear other species or, in theory, man-made noises. 




> What you would call base animal instinct, I call intelligence


What you call a tomato, I call an eggplant. Your logic is assumptive at best. 




> Many experienced keepers and breeders feel affection for their amphibians.


I am one of those keepers, but my own (human) feelings does not change my perception of my captives nor does it put me under any illusions of their capabilities. 

It seems to me that you think the purpose of this forum is to hold hands, sing Koombyah and frollick through the fields holding hands with our frogs.....you are apparently incapable of having point/counter-point discussions without resorting to faux-defensive statements. I have read the rules, and nowhere in this thread have I "attacked" anyone. It sounds like opposing viewpoints simply don't sit well with you. Which sucks, because a closed mind is the worst kind to have.

----------


## Mikey

Does any of this really matter? 

My frogs are always hungry and when they see me they think lunging towards me will get food. Which is what normally occurs. The fact remains I do not trust the frogs, and certain individuals in this thread have given me great advice! That I appreciate greatly!

Lets avoid turning this into a question of frog psychology, everyone is going to have a different opinion on how animals react to people, which stems from the different ways people interact with their animals. The discussion is deviating far from the point. 


Thanks all for your helpful advice! Really glad other people have similar experiences

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Does any of this really matter? 
> 
> My frogs are always hungry and when they see me they think lunging towards me will get food. Which is what normally occurs. The fact remains I do not trust the frogs, and certain individuals in this thread have given me great advice! That I appreciate greatly!
> 
> Lets avoid turning this into a question of frog psychology, everyone is going to have a different opinion on how animals react to people, which stems from the different ways people interact with their animals. The discussion is deviating far from the point. 
> 
> 
> Thanks all for your helpful advice! Really glad other people have similar experiences


Don't worry Mikey. We settled it. Hope that find a way to avoid injury withwhichever gloves you've desided to use. :Smile:

----------


## Beardo

Yeah, the proverbial hatchet has been buried, lol. 

I also hope you find a way to avoid a bite.....but if you get tired of dodging mouths, let me know and I'll take them off your hands lol.  :Wink:

----------


## Kitten

I have to say that this thread is full of hilarity. Pixie frogs are known for their aggression. If you're scared of said frog and afraid of getting bit by it, then IMO you don't need to have one. Anything with teeth can & will bite. The best and logical way to not get bit is to not stick your hand in front of his/her face. Every time I come into my bedroom my male pixie frog will lunge at the glass and try to eat me. I find it cute in my own weird way. Any cage maintenance I have to do (mainly changing the water tub), I pick my frog up from behind and place him in a separate container. He tries to bite me, but I maneuver to where he can't and place him in a separate container until I am done doing whatever it is I need to do.





> It comes down to whether you want 2 small nails drilled into your hand from a head capable of killing large rats...*Not sure if your into s and m*, but ill avoid that the best I can.


I just have to giggle at this. ;3

----------


## Mikey

> I have to say that this thread is full of hilarity. Pixie frogs are known for their aggression. If you're scared of said frog and afraid of getting bit by it, then IMO you don't need to have one. Anything with teeth can & will bite. The best and logical way to not get bit is to not stick your hand in front of his/her face. Every time I come into my bedroom my male pixie frog will lunge at the glass and try to eat me. I find it cute in my own weird way. Any cage maintenance I have to do (mainly changing the water tub), I pick my frog up from behind and place him in a separate container. He tries to bite me, but I maneuver to where he can't and place him in a separate container until I am done doing whatever it is I need to do.
> 
> 
> I just have to giggle at this. ;3


If that is your "male" in your avatar he's a baby. You state you have 1 male, I'm dealing with 1 shy of a dozen. I have no issue moving them out of the cage to clean, and I'm not afraid of my frogs. I could have just as easily made a thread stating "anyone else love getting attacked by their frog everytime you go in". I love to the attitude, for the most part I was sharing so chill

----------


## Kitten

> If that is your "male" in your avatar he's a baby. You state you have 1 male, I'm dealing with 1 shy of a dozen. I have no issue moving them out of the cage to clean, and I'm not afraid of my frogs. I could have just as easily made a thread stating "anyone else love getting attacked by their frog everytime you go in". I love to the attitude, for the most part I was sharing so chill


No, that is not the "male" I'm referring to. I have two. The one in my avatar is my baby and I have no idea what it is. My other one is 100% a male as I have heard him calling several times. I believe you used the word "fear" in your very first post about getting bit. If you fear getting bit by the frog...you are afraid of your frog. I know at any time I could get bit by any of my animals and some I have many times. I never fear it, just sucks when it happens.

----------


## Mikey

To clarify...

I made this thread when I was bored. I thought I would discuss cage aggression. Never once do I hesitate to deal with, handle, move , feed, take care of the frogs I hand picked, NAMED and grew since babies. I have had some of these animals in my possession for over 2 years. I absolutely love each and everyone of them. For you to say I need to get rid of them is offending. You are the second person to suggest this, therefore this thread is deviating far from the point. I will not ever re-home, sell, or give away any of my 32 frogs. 

Thank you all the members who attempted to constructively discuss, this is the last post ill make in this thread. sick of defending myself and actions to people who know nothing.

----------

